# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Detyre. Ju lutem me ndihmoni sa me shpejt

## che_guevara86

Neser kam nje detyre ne oren 11 dhe do doja te dija nese me ndihmon do njeri .




3. Jepen dy vektore A[1..M] dhe B[1..N]. Te ndertohet nje program qe afishon ne ekran vektorin e renditur C, te krijuar me elementet e vektoreve A dhe B.  



202. Te formohet matrica njesi e rendit n, sic paraqitet ne figure :

(me poshte eshte tabela qe smund te shfaqet do ketu )

1	0	0	
0	1	0	
0	0	1	
			

Te afishohet matrica ne ekran.

----------

